# Great Balls of Fire-HELP



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

Today I started a project and, was using a brand new, never used Whiteside Flush Trim Router Bit (#2505, ½” Dia., 2” cut, ½” shank).. My max. speed on my router is 20,000 RMP. I was cutting ¾” thick pine using a templet on a router table .

I tried different cutting speeds and the highest setting seemed to be the best cutting. I went about 6 or 8” along and I notice the bits bearing was red hot. I mean glowing red! And the wood was burning. I know this is not right! What am I doing wrong???
:frown:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Replace the bearing (youjust got hold of bad bearing)


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JimofSC said:


> Today I started a project and, was using a brand new, never used Whiteside Flush Trim Router Bit (#2505, ½” Dia., 2” cut, ½” shank).. My max. speed on my router is 20,000 RMP. I was cutting ¾” thick pine using a templet on a router table .
> 
> I tried different cutting speeds and the highest setting seemed to be the best cutting. I went about 6 or 8” along and I notice the bits bearing was red hot. I mean glowing red! And the wood was burning. I know this is not right! What am I doing wrong???
> :frown:


I had a similar happening the other day, I was edge routing an ogee profile on mahogany and the bit started gauging and digging and upon examination it had lost some of it's balls (i know what you guys are thinkin) and was wobbling around on the bit. It too was a new bit u/k brand bit. Must be an import bearing.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Must be an import bearing.
> Herb


or one out of a PC...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Jim,
Even though "never used" how long have you owned it, where do you keep it and is it a high humidity area? I probably don't use my routers half as much as most do at the site, my shop is in my basement and it is a high humidity area, (mid spring to late fall) I've currently been filling the 2 gallon humidifier on a daily basis. During the height of the summer it's filling nearly 2 1/2 times = 5 gals every 24 hrs.

I'm on my 3rd humidifier in 25 yrs, even with the humidifier running 24/7, 9 mos straight I still slick all my metal tools with a light coat of machine oil after use and any bit with a bearing gets a squirt from the bearing lube can and a hand spin before working it.


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

Ghidrah said:


> Jim,
> Even though "never used" how long have you owned it, where do you keep it and is it a high humidity area? I probably don't use my routers half as much as most do at the site, my shop is in my basement and it is a high humidity area, (mid spring to late fall) I've currently been filling the 2 gallon humidifier on a daily basis. During the height of the summer it's filling nearly 2 1/2 times = 5 gals every 24 hrs.
> 
> I'm on my 3rd humidifier in 25 yrs, even with the humidifier running 24/7, 9 mos straight I still slick all my metal tools with a light coat of machine oil after use and any bit with a bearing gets a squirt from the bearing lube can and a hand spin before working it.


Purchased on line and received just a few day ago. The coating was still on the bit. Monday I'm going to email Whiteside.:surprise:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> or one out of a PC...


Ouch :blink:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> or one out of a PC...


You think,Stick? It was in the same drawer as a PC router, do you think they were doing things in there?:grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that *SNORK* is going to take a little bit of clean up....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> You think,Stick? It was in the same drawer as a PC router, do you think they were doing things in there?:grin:


LMAO! :lol:


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Are you saying you were cutting through 3/4" piece of wood in one pass? Why would you not use the template and mark the profile on the work piece. Then use a bandsaw or scroll saw to remove most of the waste so you will only be cutting 3/4" thick by 1/8" amount of wood. It goes a lot smoother that way. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Contact Whiteside. I have on several occasions when I need expert help with a problem and they are always helpful. If it is their bearing they will replace it or the bit. They have excellent customer service.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Grease your Palm:at least the bearings on its bits. Olsen Cutting Tool Lube - Band Saw Blades - Amazon.com. I agree on the bad ball bearings or a bad race, and/or too big a bite. Only you know for sure since you were there. Band saw suggestion was good too.


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> or one out of a PC...


What is a "PC"???????????


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Was the bearing spinning freely before you started using it? The bearing should barely need to spin since the cutter does all the work. I always check my bearings before using the bit and for me it is a good habit becuz I had to replace a frozen bearing on a flush trim bit about 6 or 8 months ago.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Usually, PC = Porter Cable but on this Forum, PC = Not Bosch.:laugh2:

Did the bearing turn free before you used it? Also, was it possible some of the shipping coating was between the bit and the bearing and didn't get cleaned off? This is definitely a return item.

Greg is right, always check your bearings. It's the difference between a $5-10 cost and buying a new bit.


----------



## OkieCraftsman (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi I'm new here and working on getting my router and bits together so you guys prefer bosch bits??


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

JimofSC said:


> What is a "PC"???????????


Jim your not the first one to ask about acronyms . I'm finally getting some of them figured out , but it can be annoying at first .


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OkieCraftsman said:


> Hi I'm new here and working on getting my router and bits together *so you guys prefer Bosch bits*??


not me...
I like my Freud bits... a lot...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Jim your not the first one to ask about acronyms . I'm finally getting some of them figured out , but it can be annoying at first .


Try as I might, I still can't figure out what LMAO means.
Is it fit for print on here or should I just put my own words to it ?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> Try as I might, I still can't figure out what LMAO means.
> Is it fit for print on here or should I just put my own words to it ?


I think it means Laugh my Arse off, or some such thing.

If it has ROTF attached before or after that means Rolling On The Floor.

Herb


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

OkieCraftsman said:


> Hi I'm new here and working on getting my router and bits together so you guys prefer bosch bits??


I prefer Whiteside bits...


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> I think it means Laugh my Arse off, or some such thing.
> 
> If it has ROTF attached before or after that means Rolling On The Floor.
> 
> Herb


I also don't have a clue to what all these thrown together letter abbreviations are that people come up with....and I don't really have much of any interest in learning their meaning.
A friend kept using these in emails he sent to me and I finally made up my own conglaramation of letters I emailed him back with. He could not understand my made -up secret code either. Now, we communicate normally.
Old School


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JimofSC said:


> What is a "PC"???????????


Porter Cable....


----------

